# Suche Buch / Tips  über St / SCL programmieren



## Pockebrd (1 März 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir das programmieren mit St / SCL etwas näher bringen.
Kann mir jemand ein Buch zum Einstieg empfehlen ?
Oder sonst hilfreiche Tips geben ?


Gruß Markus


----------



## dalbi (1 März 2012)

Hi,

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/10805400/133300

Gruss Daniel


----------



## dalbi (1 März 2012)

oder http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...c_programmiersprachen/Documents/c02_s7scl.pdf

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Pockebrd (3 März 2012)

Na, das ist ja schon mal etwas. Werd ich mir mal anschauen.
Mal sehn was ich noch an Bücher finde.

Markus


----------



## PLEL (14 März 2012)

Es wird dich wahrscheinlich erschlagen.
https://www.automation.siemens.com/mcms/sce/de/fachbuecher/Documents/fachbuecher_de.pdf

Ich  habe mir ein Buch geholt welches eher die grundlegenden  Programmierstrategien als auch die Objektorientierung behandelt.  "Modulares Engeniering und wiederverwendung mit Codesys V3"
Ich finde  das Buch recht gut. Es ist ne CD mit dem Kompletten Programm dabei,  welches man zusammen mit dem Buch gut durcharbeiten kann.
Das Buch ist Codesys Basiert und behandelt ST/AS/FUP.

Ist aber eigentlich alles recht einfach und irgendwie gleich. Egal ob Step7 Codesys MS Visual Studio.

Viel Erfolg und vorallem Spass.
Der Spass kommt mit dem Erfolg.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Michael68 (6 April 2012)

Hallo,

das halte ich für eine gute Empfehlung:

[h=1]SPS-Programmierung mit ST: nach IEC 61131 mit CoDeSys und mit Hinweisen zu STEP 7 V11[/h]
http://www.amazon.de/SPS-Programmierung-mit-ST-CoDeSys-Hinweisen/dp/3834332518


----------

